
Show HN: Watch Your Step: Learning Node Embeddings via Graph Attention, NIPS'18 - carlyboy
https://github.com/benedekrozemberczki/AttentionWalk
======
carlyboy
This is a Neurips'18 workshop paper from Google AI researchers that I
implemented. The reasons that I decided to implement this are as follows:

0\. The paper had no publicly available PyTorch implementation at the time.

1\. Featureless node embedding. This is the most general type of node
embedding.

2\. Very different from current approaches -- pooling weights of implicit
factorization are trainable.

3\. Interesting results regarding theory.

4\. The optimization problem itself is interesting.

